# Your highest and lowest since becoming a Blazer fan?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

What has been your high point and what has been your lowest point as a Blazer fan?

For example: 

*Highest Point:* 1977 Championship Season 
*Lowest Point:* 2000 WCF Blazer "collapse" in 4th

The 1977 championship season wouldn't qualify for me since I have only been a Blazer fan since about 1991 with Clyde on the team. Wow, that was a while ago.. 

Ok you get the point...

STuart


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

High - Blazers beat Phoenix in Game 6 of the 1990 WCF

Low - Lakers beat the Blazers in Game 7 of the 2000 WCF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll start with Lows, because it's higher.


Lows: game 7 2000
Game 1: wcfs 91
Game 6: wcfs 91

Game 1: 90 finals
Games 3-5: 90 finals

Game 1: 92 finals
Game 6: 92 finals

hm...I think thats all. The 80's were mainly a blah decade.


Highs:

Game 6: WCFs 90 (vs Suns)
Game 7: 90 Spurs series
Games 1-3: 1st round vs Dallas
Game 2: NBA finals 90

Whole series against Utah in 99


I think there is more, but I dont want to be any more depressed.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

High: Game 2 win at Chicago in 1992 Finals

Low: Game 7 loss to LA in 99-00 WC Finals

Ed O.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*HI-LO*

HIGH: The "dunk fest" over the Mavs in 2002. But I also loved Sheeds' 3 that got us the win over LA this April! :rbanana:

LOW: The 4th quarter collapse-hand down. :verysad:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> Highs:
> 
> Whole series against Utah in 99


Man I almost forgot about that... the Rider up and under on Hornacek still makes me smile!

The celebration afterwards did not

Stuart


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Easy!!*

High:
End of the third quarter of the seventh game of the 2000 WCF!

Low:
End of the fourth quarter of the same game!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Easy!!*



> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> High:
> End of the third quarter of the seventh game of the 2000 WCF!
> 
> ...


in a nutshell.

altho I was far more nervous at the end of 3 knowing full well that brian shaw's 3 could be a momentum starter, and the Lakers could come back from 100 down if they had to.

see? now I'm depressed.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Easy answer for me:

High:

Game at Golden State a few years ago. Sabas had (I'm making a decent guess) 33 points (11-16 FG, 11-12 FT) 10 rebounds (perhaps 12), 6 blocks. Smith was 5-6 from downtown (so sweet to watch), and Damon had his first triple-double as a Blazer. Such a sweet game. 

Low: 

Game 7 of the 2000 WCF. No need to explain why.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

highs: 

Sweeping LA in 1977 then winning 4 straight after losing the first two to Philadelphia to win the championship. 

1990 Playoffs
1992 Playoffs
1999 Playoffs (that team was a surprise to me, didn't expect much)
2000 Playoffs up until game 7 WCF. Game 6 WCF was one of the greatest live events I've ever attended. Still get goosebumps when I think about that night.
2003 Playoffs, coming back from 0-3 really gave me a good feeling, really good... even though it ended there.


low:
2000 WCF 4th qtr game 7. Nothing comes close to that scar. Nothing.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Easy!!*



> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> High:
> End of the third quarter of the seventh game of the 2000 WCF!
> 
> ...


What a good point. I agree...the high and low for me came in that game.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Easy!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> in a nutshell.
> ...


I forgot about that. I guess the real high for me would be just before that three pointer.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

LOW: Same as everyone else's. I still cannot describe how utterly devastating that Game 7 was to me.

Tommyboy said it right. That scar will always be there. 

HIGH: Not a game....a player. Meeting Sabonis for the first time!!!!! :yes:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

High: Quarters 1-3 of the 2000 WCFs

Low: The 95 draft. I thought we were gonna come out of there with Damon, KG and Brent Barry. What did we end up with? Gary Trent. Very disappointing.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> High: Quarters 1-3 of the 2000 WCFs
> 
> Low: The 95 draft. I thought we were gonna come out of there with Damon, KG and Brent Barry. What did we end up with? Gary Trent. Very disappointing.


Can you elaborate?? I don't recall that scenario.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

We got the 8th pick with the hope that we'd get Damon. But Toronto picked him one ahead of us and I was sad. Word around town was the Bob was gonna deal Rod Strickland to the Wizards for the 4th pick so that we could draft KG. But instead they waited a year and did the trade then but at that point it was for Rasheed. Brent Barry was just cause Mike Parker like him a lot and kept talking about how sweet it would have been for us to get Damon, KG and Brent.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

HIGHS:
Coming back from an 0-2 deficit and winning the championship and watching most every minute of it.

2nd high:
Any victory over the LA Lakers... anytime, anywhere

3rd high:
having watched many great and legendary players over the years in person and on the tube... priceless



LOWS:
Learning that Walton broke his foot, and that 50-10 record will not last long at all. Back to back will have to wait!

2nd low:
2000 WCF

3rd low:
1991 WCF and Magic's over the shoulder toss down court....
Uncle Cliffy or was it Jerome having the ball go through their hands under the basket on thebreak with the winning basket in sight in the same 1991 WCF...



Silver lining: Many playoff series have large leads evaporate in the playoffs. Especially in the conf finals and the finals. Its a very high level of play. I can remember loosing in Phoneix badly and coming back and winning the series.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

My high was going to Downtown Portland the night of the Championship and being a part of what i can only describe as euphoric chaos!

The low has to be hearing we passed on Jordan for Sam Bowie as if we didn't learn enough about often injured centers from Walton.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> High: Quarters 1-3 of the 2000 WCFs
> 
> Low: The 95 draft. I thought we were gonna come out of there with Damon, KG and Brent Barry. What did we end up with? Gary Trent. Very disappointing.


you exchange Ed O..no, not our Ed O, Ed O'Bannon for KG, and that was my dream scenario. Lord knows why.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> you exchange Ed O..no, not our Ed O, Ed O'Bannon for KG, and that was my dream scenario. Lord knows why.


After they won the NCAA championship there were lots of people who thought the Raptors would go with Ed O'Bannon. But he ended up being drafted 9th by the Nets.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> 
> 
> After they won the NCAA championship there were lots of people who thought the Raptors would go with Ed O'Bannon. But he ended up being drafted 9th by the Nets.


there is just something about California schools that they produce players not worth crap in the nba.

The O'Bannons, Harold Minor, Madsen...

Jacobsen the ballots still out, and SAR and JASONKIDD (god how I hate the Nets PA guy) are great..but Kopano is just gonna be another bad bad bad nba player.

the Collins twins aren't special either.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't forget Steve Nash from Santa Clara University, I believe.

He's pretty good.

Going back a little, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Bill Walton weren't bad.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Don't forget Steve Nash from Santa Clara University, I believe.


he's canadian/south african, so that doesn't count. 



> He's pretty good.
> 
> Going back a little, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Bill Walton weren't bad.


yah, almost 30 years ago for Bill, and almost 35 years ago for Kareem....whooopty doo..hehe


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> he's canadian/south african, so that doesn't count.


Meh. Well, Gary Payton is from Oakland, so he doesn't count as an Oregon product, he's Cali, baby. 



> yah, almost 30 years ago for Bill, and almost 35 years ago for Kareem....whooopty doo..hehe


Yeah, but if you count the time that just "flew by" while they were both stoned out of their gourds, then, perceptually, it was a lot shorter a time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Meh. Well, Gary Payton is from Oakland, so he doesn't count as an Oregon product, he's Cali, baby.


went to OSU tho. he's ours. Infact, he's been in the NW longer than he was in California almost.


> Yeah, but if you count the time that just "flew by" while they were both stoned out of their gourds, then, perceptually, it was a lot shorter a time.


heheh


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> went to OSU tho. he's ours.


Just as Nash went to Santa Clara University.  If Nash counts as Canadian / South African, then Payton counts as Californian.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Just as Nash went to Santa Clara University.  If Nash counts as Canadian / South African, then Payton counts as Californian.


blasphemy!! 

You get what I mean tho, they have good solid college careers, and then teeter out in the association.

Not all, but I mean, shoot, there's what, 800 million Californians?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> You get what I mean tho, they have good solid college careers, and then teeter out in the association.


I know what you mean. A major issue in that is that most of the biggest Californian schools place a premium on academics, which limits athletic scholarships and the like. UC San Diego, the third biggest UC, doesn't even have Division 1 athletics because they don't put enough cash into athletics to qualify.

So a lot of California schools have to get guys who are well-suited to the college game but they also have to give up things in order to get the intelligence. What they tend to give up is athleticism.

For instance, Stanford players are skilled, smart and hard-working, which is enough to do well in college...but they are ultimately limited in the pro game by their lack of athleticism.

UCLA is an exception, in that they get athletic guys (their historic basketball greatness, in the Wooden era, remains a big lure), but even they are limited by academic standards.

Duke, as a non-Californian school, is in a similar situation...for a major sports power, they have a lot of academic standards...and they, also, don't churn out a lot of great NBA stars.

A lot of Californian-born talent that doesn't have the grades for a major Californian school go to good basketball schools elsewhere in the nation that have easier academic standards.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

We've played more basketball and gotten more posters here since this thread was active. Anybody else want to chime in? I still stand by my answers.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

High:
1977 Championship
Seeing Sabonis for the first time at the MC. His first visit to PDX
Attending the 1990 Finals
Attending the 1992 Finals

Low:
Loosing in the 1990 Finals
Being swept at home in the 1990 Finals
Loosing to the Bulls in the 1992 Finals
Loosing to the Lakers in the 1991 Western Conf finals
Loosing to the Lakers in the Western Conf Finals in 2000
Sabonis coming to the Blazers several years to late... spoiling our dynasty


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Easy answer for me:
> 
> High:
> 
> Game at Golden State a few years ago. Sabas had (I'm making a decent guess) 33 points (11-16 FG, 11-12 FT) 10 rebounds (perhaps 12), 6 blocks. Smith was 5-6 from downtown (so sweet to watch), and Damon had his first triple-double as a Blazer. Such a sweet game.


Surprisingly, I still remember this game. That was a LOT of fun to watch. This just reaffirms why Smith and Sabonis are my two favorite Blazers of all time (I came into the fold after the days of Drexler, Porter, etc).

May I also add that I LOVED game 2 of the 2000 WCF. It was a total blowout, and we stole homecourt at the time. Check out the boxscore:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/LAL20000522.html

I still remember Smith hitting a beautiful three in transition on a fastbreak. I couldn't get enough of it. Perhaps that's why the game seven loss hurt so much.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

High
I never had more fun, or was more amazed by the Blazers, than being at the 49 point 1st quarter vs the Spurs in (I believe) '92. The perfect quarter.

Low
2000 Laker loss - simply can't get lower than that.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lows-
worst low was 00 game 7 wcf
losing the 92 finals
losing the 90 finals
losing game 7 vs dallas
losing 91 wcf
sean elliots fluke *** 3 pointer in 99

highs
The comeback in the 00 wcf to even force a game 7
wcf win over Utah in 92
wcsf win over utah in 99
Comming back 0-3 to force a game 7 in 2003
Making the finals in 90 and 92
Best record in 1991
bust a bucket
2006 nba draft
hopefully....the 2007 draft if you catch my drift.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

My high: first half of the 4th quarter 
My low: second half of the 4th quarter

You know what I'm talking about. First half of the quarter was my high because I knew Portland was going to beat the Lakers and go on to win the Championship vs Indy. I already felt as if Portland had won the Title. I was on cloud 9. 

My low speaks for itself.

Devastating.

I lived in Portland in '77 but I was 2. Doesn't count.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

This is a great thread.

I've had many highs and lows as a Blazer fan over the years.

If I had to pick one each:

High: Living in England with my Air Force military wife (now ex) in 1990. Absolutely infuriated that the Blazers would pick then to go from first round also-ran the year before to title contenders, and that I couldn't be a part of it. Reading box scores in "Stars and Stripes" two days late. Finally following them up to the point that Game 6 of the Phoenix WCF series was shown live (!) on Armed Forces TV at 2:30am local time. Was living in a small village about 45 minutes over narrow, windy roads from the base. Drove into the base in the middle of the night in my 1973 Cooper Mini, over the flabberghasted objections of my wife and the puzzlement of the local Brits, to watch the game at the BX Club that thankfully was open 24 hours. Was the only person there watching the game. Going absolutely apesh!t when they pulled out the win, screaming so loud that the local base police came over to see if I was being attacked. Explained to them, they shook their heads, thinking I was a complete loon. Several Days later, repeated the entire situation during Game 2 when the Blazers won at the Palace. Lost my mind. Nearly got my *** kicked by two big Sergents from Detroit. Was absolutely sure that the Blazers were going home to win the title. Never have I been that high as a Blazer fan, since I was on a desert island, all by myself, and had no one to share my excitement with, so it all had to bottle up. It all came crashing down a few days later, but the sheer joy I felt, knowing that I might be the most excited person in an entire country, was somehow a big rush.

Low: Most people are picking the 2000 WCF Game 7, and to be honest, if it's not first for me, it's a close second. When Rasheed dunked the ball and screamed at the Staples Center crowd with about 10:30 to go in the game, I finally let myself think that the Blazers were going to the Finals and winning. We all know what happened after that. But in the back of my head, I had that tickle of disbelief, that resignation that the Blazers had been to the tip of the mountaintop before and tumbled spectacularly backwards... and they didn't let me down (or up, as it was).

But... I do have to say that my low as a Blazer fan was them losing against Los Angeles in the 1991 WCF. After a dream regular season, and a storybook waltz through the first two rounds, they came crashing to the the ground in a way that still scars me. It was the first time (and the last) where I had sold every bit of me to the Blazers, and had no doubts whatsoever in their ability to win it all. None. What happened, at least to me, crushed me to the core. Cliff Robinson's dropped pass on a three-on-one break. I'm sitting here thinking about what to type about my memories of it, but that play just about sums it up. It also cemented the Lakers as Public Enemy #1 in my mind, and anyone who wears Purple-and-Gold is instantly on my sh!t list. Hell, I can't even forgive Jerome Kersey. And it's taken me about forever to forgive Maurice Lucas. "Well, they may be Portland, but Hey, we still the Lakas!!" - Magic Johnson before Game 1. Pure hell.


----------



## TallBottom (May 24, 2006)

High: The first part of the season after the championship. The Blazers were just a beautiful team to watch. I remember hearing of Red Holzman (HOF coach of the Knicks saying he'd pay money just to watch us play)

Low: Hearing the word Jailblazer.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My highest was that time I hung out with Damon and Sheed


Low was the 4th Quarter WCF 2000.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> My highest was that time I hung out with Damon and Sheed
> 
> 
> Low was the 4th Quarter WCF 2000.


I thought you were going to say lowest was when Damon cut off all ties to you because you told him that tinfoil can go through airport security.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Highest:

Going to a game their first year and getting autographs from (if I recall correctly), Dale Schluter, Leroy Ellis and Geoff Petrie.

Lowest:
Sitting on a plane wondering how game 7 would turn out and then to have the captain put the last seven minutes of the game on one of the entertainment channels and having to quietly listen as the Blazers collapsed

Sidelight:
A girl I knew was the daughter of the hand surgeon that worked on Bill Walton's hand. She used to regularly report "Bill was over for dinner last night".

Same girl had a serious drinking problem so pops gave her a new 911 so she'd sober up a bit - she totalled it about a month later.

Ah, the memories.

Gramps...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Highest Point: 3rd Quarter of the 2000 WCF
Lowest Point: 4th Quarter of the 2000 WCF

Not alive in '77 and didn't really care in the early '90's.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Highest: Watching Brian Grant dominate Karl Malone in the 2000(?) playoffs. 

Lowest: I won't say 4th quarter of the 2000 WCF. Although it was incredibly disappointing, I'd say my lowest was the first year the Blazers missed the playoffs. I stopped following the team somewhat after 2000, for a few reasons, but missing the playoffs was embarassing. It was a downward spiral that didn't really pick back up again until the draft last summer, when we all started to believe again.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Lowest:
> Sitting on a plane wondering how game 7 would turn out and then to have the captain put the last seven minutes of the game on one of the entertainment channels and having to quietly listen as the Blazers collapsed


Yikes - that stinks.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

s a b a s 11 said:


> What has been your high point and what has been your lowest point as a Blazer fan?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


I first heard about / became a Blazers fan at the tender age of 7 (after they won the '76-'77 championship), my high-point would be after they ousted the Suns in the '90 Western Conference Finals to advance to the Finals against Detroit. The Hillsboro airport (where the team returned after beating the Suns in Phoenix) was absolute panedmonium.

My low-point was the second half of the 2000-2001 season all the way through the first half of the 2005-2006 season.

PBF


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think I'm going to change my answer to "winning the lottery"


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> I think I'm going to change my answer to "winning the lottery"


Ditto.

Now, the draft can't come soon enough. After that, it's the regular season. Can't it be October 31st already!?!?!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> I think I'm going to change my answer to "winning the lottery"


I agree!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yea this is most definately top 5 of all-time..holy crap..I just MAY see a Blazers title in my lifetime.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok my highest is now officially winning Greg Oden....errrr the lotto.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes. New highest here today (5/22/07). Jail Blazers is finally dead, with the winning of the Greg Oden / Kevin Durant sweepstakes.

But I suspect an even higher high here in the next, say, 3 or 4 seasons...

GO BLAZERS!

PBF


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It is still a tossup for me between winning the lottery and almost beating the Lakers in 2000. We had a guaranteed championship in 2000, and hopefully have a good guarantee for at least one after winning the lottery.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

High: Takin' Care of Phoenix 1990 WCFs

Low: Magic Johnson toss to eliminate 1991 blazers


I was coming back from a wedding on the 2000 Game 7.....I caught up to the 5 minute mark at the pizza parlor..then listned on the radio....but I knew that the Lakers would win...just had that feeling....I got on my plane with 2 minutes left in the game....as I was decending into Los Angeles, they announced the Lakers won, and as the plane cheered, I just dug my head in shock......

the Magic toss to eliminate the Drexler blazers hurt more. i went outside and wrecked havoc on my dunk hoop for about 2 hours.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Highest Point:* Blazers up 15 in the fourth quarter of game seven of the 2000 WCF

*Lowest Point:* Blazer collapse in fourth quarter of game seven of the 2000 WCF

Portland winning the top pick in the 2007 draft is second highest.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Easy!!*



Minstrel said:


> What a good point. I agree...the high and low for me came in that game.


Oh, snared by an old thread. My bad. Looks I've remained consistent.


----------

